# TVN - TVN Corporation



## Ken (15 February 2011)

hi,

i have come across TVN - its a $4 million company, that has recently seen some volume go through the share registry.  looks a little interesting.

It is one of those retail companies, that is picking up tenemants to take on some exploration program.

not sure if its any good.  bit of a punters club stock. its 1.1 cent at the moment, but wouldnt take much for it too move.

anyways just a speccy, dont know much about it, other than they are looking at mining... going forward..


----------



## Beaver82 (2 July 2011)

Has been some real significant movement lately on the back of a couple announcements re Mongolian coal & drilling comencement. Could be another CEO jump in next couple weeks if drill results are positive.


----------



## tech/a (28 July 2011)

That was a nice suprise on a red day!
Turned my end game green!

http://www.stocknessmonster.com/

Now for some profit taking.


----------



## mr. jeff (1 August 2011)

tech/a said:


> That was a nice suprise on a red day!
> Turned my end game green!
> 
> http://www.stocknessmonster.com/
> ...




I have added TVN for the tipping competition and I hold, this is why (and also why there are profits being taken I suppose)

"28 July 2011
• • •
Coal sequence thickens to 192 m, Nuurst Project, Central Mongolia
Continued significant coal sequence 192 m thick Multiple seams, including a single seam 115.5 m thick
Initial assays confirm high quality Mongolian thermal coal with a CV of 6635 kcal/kg (daf)
The Directors of TVN are pleased to announce the following additional information pertaining to the exploration and due diligence of its Nuurst Project in central Mongolia.
The second hole (NDH-02) was drilled to a final depth of 314m, still within coal measures, comprising a sequence of multiple coal seams 192 metres thick. Within this sequence there is a cumulative coal thickness of 148m, including a single coal seam thickness of 115.5 m. Based on bedding within the drill holes, the various seams appear to dip from 20 to 30 degrees and no true thickness has yet been determined."

Incredible intersection, would be one to watch for sure when compared with the finds of GUF, AKM etc.
Good luck


----------



## tech/a (1 August 2011)

sold at .083
will keep an eye on it.


----------



## mr. jeff (1 August 2011)

tech/a said:


> sold at .083
> will keep an eye on it.




Tech/a can I ask what you entry conditions were and how you first identified this trade. It came to my attention through volume.
As a guess I would say in hindsight that 13th or 26th July were the days to enter. No big deal about the entry price, but the pieces in place.




[Can't see day dates on this chart I know, apologies]
Looks like the large repeated volume early July could have been a clue...Were you looking for a new high, sustained buying or a low volume day with little retreat...?

Will be interesting to see where this goes.


----------



## tech/a (1 August 2011)

*POST # 18 HERE.*

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23058&page=1

I do use volume but nothing like the mainstream.
You do have a handle on some of it.---Low Volume retreat
The best signal was 12/7 but I missed it.
Got the next one though!


----------



## mr. jeff (1 August 2011)

Apologies, missed that, on holiday. 
Interesting.

Thanks.


----------

